# Moves after if we get Dampier



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Trade #1
Dallas trades:
Jerry Stackhouse
Dan Dickau
Dallas receives:
Jahidi White

Charlotte trades:
Jahidi White
Charlotte receives:
Jerry Stackhouse
Dan Dickau

Trade #2
Dallas trades:
Calvin Booth
Dallas receives:
Ruben Patterson

Portland trades:
Ruben Patterson
Portland receives:
Calvin Booth

Trade #3
Dallas trades:
Shawn Bradley
Jon Stefansson
Dallas receives:
Moochie Norris

New York trades:
Moochie Norris
New York receives:
Shawn Bradley
Jon Stefansson

2004-2005 Dallas Mavericks:
C: Dampier/Benga/Podkolzine
PF: Nowitzki/White/Henderson
SF: Finley/Patterson
SG: Daniels/Howard
PG:Terry/Harris

IR:Abdul-Wahad,Norris,Eschmeyer

Avery Johnson becomes an assitant coach.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Usually you have some good trades but I don't like any of these. :whoknows:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yikes! That Stackhouse trade is nasty. I've got to think that Dallas can get more than an expiring contract for him. Plus, I doubt Charlotte does it, either.:sour: 

If the Mavericks are going to make any more moves, they need to get Jason Kidd if he's healthy. A trade of Jason Terry and Jerry Stackhouse or Jason Terry, Josh Howard and Alan Henderson for Jason Kidd would be very good for Dallas and further improve their defense.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I am happy with the team we have.

How about if we just let this fairly young team grow together now?

I do think we need to get rid of one or two of our many Centers and probably Dickau and get a backup PF.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> I am happy with the team we have.
> 
> How about if we just let this fairly young team grow together now?
> ...


Dallas trades: SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes) 
PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 11.3 minutes) 
Dallas receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and -2.3 apg. 

Portland trades: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 26 games) 
PF Alan Henderson (4.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.3 apg in 6 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and +2.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

SAR could play both the 3 and the 4 either way he's getting 20 and 10 from the blocks. Portland could use Stack's scoring from the 2 or 3 pos. it'd make up for having Dmiles no jump shot having *** starting. :laugh:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well I made these trades to get us down in roster space and to save us money.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> If the Mavericks are going to make any more moves, they need to get Jason Kidd if he's healthy. A trade of Jason Terry and Jerry Stackhouse or Jason Terry, Josh Howard and Alan Henderson for Jason Kidd would be very good for Dallas and further improve their defense.


After thinking about it, I don't want the Mavs to go after Kidd, I'd rather trade for someone like JWill. I don't want to give up our future for a 1 or 2 year rental then getting stuck with his contract and injuries.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I wouldn't mind trading Stackhouse and Terry for Kidd. I'm not sure the Nets would do it, but it would be great for hte Mavs. Stack is getting old, injured, and he is useless for the Mavs, I would include him in a Mavs/Net deal, but if it were for Josh Howard as well, I wouldn't be that quick to jump on it. It depends if Kidd fully recovers from his knee injury.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Dallas trades: SF Jerry Stackhouse (13.9 ppg, 3.6 rpg, 4.0 apg in 29.8 minutes)
> ...


Now this I would do. SAR can play the 3 or 4 and he would fit along the front line with Dirk playing more perimeter and SAR playing more inside.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

why the **** would blazers take calvin booth and 4 years of his contract for ruben patterson
who is a better player either way but his contract is about to run out


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> why the **** would blazers take calvin booth and 4 years of his contract for ruben patterson
> who is a better player either way but his contract is about to run out


they have the same amount of years you dumb*** and Portland wants to get rid of him and needs a backup C. You need to learn your facts before you try to come in here and try to look smart.


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

these trades are terrible


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As others have said, I normally love your trades, but these arent as good. They are still ok...but none worth getting excited over (compared to your other ones). I do like the Jahidi White one though.

Also, Reef wants out coz he dont wanna play backup. What makes you think he will want to come here..or we could do this


C - Dampier
PF - Reef
SF - Dirk
SG - Daniels/Finley
PG - Terry


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

i mean what would reef gives us that jamison didn't? If we trade for reef then we'd have been better off keeping jamison


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We could use Reefs fat expiring contract to get another player


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

*Different trades that I made*

Trade #1:
Dallas trades:
Jason Terry
Alan Henderson
Dallas receives:
Jason Williams
Lorenzen Wright

Trade #2:
Dallas trades:
Jerry Stackhouse
Jon Stefansson
Dan Dickau
Dallas receives:
Jahidi White

Trade #3:
Dallas trades:
Shawn Bradley
Dallas receives:
Eric Piatkowski

Trade #4:
Dallas trades:
Calvin Booth
Tariq Abdul-Wahad
Dallas receives:
Grant Hill

Signings:
Officially sign Avery Johnson

2004-2005 Dallas Mavericks:
C: Dampier/Wright/Benga/Pavel
PF: Nowitzki/White
SF: Finley/Howard
SG: Daniels/Piatkowski
PG: Williams/Harris

IR:Hill,Eschmeyer,Johnson


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>droppinknowledge</b>!
> i mean what would reef gives us that jamison didn't? If we trade for reef then we'd have been better off keeping jamison


SAR is a better defender than Jamison and doesn't just score of garbage baskets and midrange shots. SAR has a better low post game but still can take it outside.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I like those trades, J-Will is 30 tho. Will he still be around when DJ, Pavel, and all them develop?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

That SAR trade will never happen. The only trade the Blazers will do with the Mavs is Patterson for Booth.

And droppinknowledge, its not like your ideas are great either. Your really dropping :cthread:.

Anyways, I think after you guys get Damp, I would try and trade Terry for a real PG. You guys will find out Terry isn't a great PG.

You guys still have a good team if you don't make anymore moves.Good Luck.

BFreak.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Freak</b>!
> That SAR trade will never happen. The only trade the Blazers will do with the Mavs is Patterson for Booth.
> 
> And droppinknowledge, its not like your ideas are great either. Your really dropping :cthread:.
> ...


We are fine at PG. I would not trade Terry. We have 3 guys who can play point (Terry, Harris, Daniels).

Despite having too many Centers, I also would not trade Boothe for Patterson. The only spot we could use some help is Power forward. Patterson is a 2/3 and we have more than enough of those.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The only players who I would want to trade this year would be players that we've acquired this offseason, not to disrupt any "more" chemistry


----------

